# Can I eat unpasteurized miso if I preg?



## sarasprings (Mar 30, 2003)

I called the ob/gyn's office and the nurse said no after asking what miso was. I figured you mommas are more informed and would know the answer.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

I did (when I could find it). I don't know of any reason why you couldn't. It is a fermented food, like tempeh, vinegar, etc. I never heard of anyone getting food poisoning from miso. But I'm not an expert.


----------



## kmamma (Dec 16, 2004)

If your miso had gone bad you'd know by the smell, there's no mistaking. Otherwise, assume that the bacteria present is beneficial only.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I'd say yes... but then, I ate raw milk and sushi all through my pregnancies. I refuse to bow down to the germ freaks...


----------

